# living in the wild spring of 2020



## backpacker420

I'm looking to go out in the spring of 2020 to live full time in the wild. like minded people are welcome to join but lets keep it small ( 5 people max ) will be packing everything in. if you do plan on coming with please make sure you have everything you need and make sure to bring a wood gas stove to limit being seen by air. make sure to have winter sleeping bag and clothing, knife, first aid kit, compass, water purifier ( like a sawyer ) fishing and hunting gear.


----------



## beersalt

Where is this "wild" you speak of?
I mean, if you're all bringing stoves, aren't you going to need to re-up on fuel?


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny

*How about Money? $$$$ for supplies?

Is this Michigan? Just curious!*


----------



## backpacker420

dumpsternavel said:


> Where is this "wild" you speak of?
> I mean, if you're all bringing stoves, aren't you going to need to re-up on fuel?


a wood gas stove just uses sticks and recycles the ( smoke ) and burns it producing no smoke

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/dd/f3/d8/ddf3d82d31d74c59630f459866282b3a.jpg


----------



## backpacker420

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *How about Money? $$$$ for supplies?
> 
> Is this Michigan? Just curious!*


i'll be driving semi all winter and using the money i earn from that. yeah it will be in Michigan


----------



## beersalt

Ah, I see..
That's cool!

Good luck, yo!


----------



## backpacker420

dumpsternavel said:


> Ah, I see..
> That's cool!
> 
> Good luck, yo!


pretty neat stove made with soup cans that uses less fuel ( wood ), thanks for the kind words


----------



## Deleted member 125

How were you planning on feeding yerself or up to 5 other people? Do you have any of the necessary skills to successfully hunt game or the knowledge to grow food in Michigan? Did you plan to be selective with who you bring or don't bring with you? I'm really not trying to sound like a prick, but a quick skim of yer post history leads me to believe yer not prepared for this at all and the willingness to invite other people with you makes it seem even more foolish to me.


----------



## backpacker420

SlankyLanky said:


> How were you planning on feeding yerself or up to 5 other people? Do you have any of the necessary skills to successfully hunt game or the knowledge to grow food in Michigan? Did you plan to be selective with who you bring or don't bring with you? I'm really not trying to sound like a prick, but a quick skim of yer post history leads me to believe yer not prepared for this at all and the willingness to invite other people with you makes it seem even more foolish to me.


yes i have knowledge on hunting,fishing and growing food in michigan ( grew up in this area all my life) plus the area has a big river as well as many small ponds. the river has many large fish such as large/small mouth bass, pan fish, Musky, Walleye Trout, steelhead and salmon. has both small/big game hunting such as deer and bear as well as waterfowl. i don't plan on feeding 5 others that will be on them to do themselves. they will have to have their own fishing and hunting gear as well as emergency supply of food such as SOS Food Bar - 3600 Calorie each bar will be 72 hrs of food. now i've grown up in this area i'm going to my whole life. i know what it takes to get my 2,000 calories i need per day. i also plan to have a spring - fall pack/gear and a winter pack/gear that will be stored in a storage unit close by. as for having others come with why not invite a few others that wanna do the same to enjoy each other's company but as far as weeding people out that's on them to do themselves. they will have to be honest with themselves on their skills in bushcraft/wilderness survival and will be up to them to be able to get their own 2,000 calories per day needed. its fine to help with fire wood, fetching water or fishing tips ( as in whats biting today ) but they will have to understand i'm not going to hold their hands. as for my personal skills i've read over 119 bushcraft, wilderness survival, wild edibles, wild mushrooms books and plan to bring some with me to help if needed and just for something to read around the camp at night. i've also posted my books i've read two days ago on here


----------



## Deleted member 125

backpacker420 said:


> yes i have knowledge on hunting,fishing and growing food in michigan ( grew up in this area all my life) plus the area has a big river as well as many small ponds. the river has many large fish such as large/small mouth bass, pan fish, Musky, Walleye Trout, steelhead and salmon. has both small/big game hunting such as deer and bear as well as waterfowl. i don't plan on feeding 5 others that will be on them to do themselves. they will have to have their own fishing and hunting gear as well as emergency supply of food such as SOS Food Bar - 3600 Calorie each bar will be 72 hrs of food. now i've grown up in this area i'm going to my whole life. i know what it takes to get my 2,000 calories i need per day. i also plan to have a spring - fall pack/gear and a winter pack/gear that will be stored in a storage unit close by. as for having others come with why not invite a few others that wanna do the same to enjoy each other's company but as far as weeding people out that's on them to do themselves. they will have to be honest with themselves on their skills in bushcraft/wilderness survival and will be up to them to be able to get their own 2,000 calories per day needed. its fine to help with fire wood, fetching water or fishing tips ( as in whats biting today ) but they will have to understand i'm not going to hold their hands.



Bam look at that! All that relevant info is now in yer thread for other people to see.


----------



## backpacker420

SlankyLanky said:


> Bam look at that! All that relevant info is now in yer thread for other people to see.


i understand you weren't trying to be a prick as i hope you understand i wasn't trying to be in my reply to you.


----------



## Deleted member 23824

backpacker420 said:


> i understand you weren't trying to be a prick as i hope you understand i wasn't trying to be in my reply to you.


What happened to your previous plan of using Northern California, or Oregon?

Michigan just might be a deal killer for most people. “Location, location, location.”


----------



## Deleted member 23824

So, just a bunch of individuals, all fending for themselves/not co-operatively . . . Just like the world at large, except obviously with much greater hardships to take care of daily needs, in a very cold winter environment? Sounds inviting!


----------



## backpacker420

Faceplant said:


> So, just a bunch of individuals, all fending for themselves/not co-operatively . . . Just like the world at large, except obviously with much greater hardships to take care of daily needs, in a very cold winter environment? Sounds inviting!


Northern California, or Oregon, or Washington all have their problems with DNR, natural problems too like rain or long periods without rain or even forest fires. surviving in the woods isn't that hard at all. if you expected to live with a group of people that worked together then join a hippie commune. the whole point of bushcraft is to empower the individual to survival on their own, fishing, hunting and gathering their own food, making their own tools. like i said before in the earlier post its fine to help with some things like getting water, fire wood or fishing/hunting info and to chat with but not to baby sit anyone


----------



## Deleted member 23824

backpacker420 said:


> Northern California, or Oregon, or Washington all have their problems with DNR, natural problems too like rain or long periods without rain or even forest fires. surviving in the woods isn't that hard at all. if you expected to live with a group of people that worked together then join a hippie commune. the whole point of bushcraft is to empower the individual to survival on their own, fishing, hunting and gathering their own food, making their own tools. like i said before in the earlier post its fine to help with some things like getting water, fire wood or fishing/hunting info and to chat with but not to baby sit anyone


Could we have internet?


----------



## backpacker420

Faceplant said:


> Could we have internet?


yeah of course you can have internet and cell. i plan on bringing a 100w solar panel we can use to charge devices, power banks etc


----------



## backpacker420

also the storage unit will be able to be shared with everyone so you can store your winter pack/gear or spring - fall pack and gear


----------



## Deleted member 23824

I’m funnin you, bro. C’mon, get real . . .this will still be nothing more than a theory in 2020 - and 2021 - and beyond. Getting a storage container into a remote, stealthy , backwoods area you’re basically squatting? Carving sticks and branches into shelters with nothing but a hatchet and a multitool, building fires using ferrocerium rods and wood shavings? Too many YouTube bushcraft videos! Yer still gonna be driving truck and dreaming about such things next year, which is o.k.. Do the Daniel Boone thing on your weekends off and vacation. Too much!


----------



## backpacker420

Faceplant said:


> I’m funnin you, bro. C’mon, get real . . .this will still be nothing more than a theory in 2020 - and 2021 - and beyond. Getting a storage container into a remote, stealthy , backwoods area you’re basically squatting? Carving sticks and branches into shelters with nothing but a hatchet and a multitool, building fires using ferrocerium rods and wood shavings? Too many YouTube bushcraft videos! Yer still gonna be driving truck and dreaming about such things next year, which is o.k.. Do the Daniel Boone thing on your weekends off and vacation. Too much!


who the hell said anything about a shipping container? nobody is squatting its 100% legal to camp in national forest in one site for 15 days at a time. you can get the fuck off my case asshole. i didn't go to your post and act like a POS to you so don't come to mine acting like one to me. you don't know too much about driving semi. when a driver gets stuck in the snow during a storm you better know how to start a fire with wood shaving and ferrocerium rod or you will freeze to death when your truck runs out of gas. go take your California BS attitude somewhere else.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Faceplant said:


> I’m funnin you, bro. C’mon, get real . . .this will still be nothing more than a theory in 2020 - and 2021 - and beyond. Getting a storage container into a remote, stealthy , backwoods area you’re basically squatting? Carving sticks and branches into shelters with nothing but a hatchet and a multitool, building fires using ferrocerium rods and wood shavings? Too many YouTube bushcraft videos! Yer still gonna be driving truck and dreaming about such things next year, which is o.k.. Do the Daniel Boone thing on your weekends off and vacation. Too much!



@Faceplant I'm gonna have to ask you to back off on this thread. You've made your opinion clear that you don't think they've thought this through. No need to keep beating a dead horse; also, you're really playing armchair survivalist here, please stick to making posts about things you know instead of just tearing down other people's ideas.

@backpacker420 please upload a profile picture and fill out your profile details if you want to keep making posts here in the message board.


----------



## backpacker420

Matt Derrick said:


> @Faceplant I'm gonna have to ask you to back off on this thread. You've made your opinion clear that you don't think they've thought this through. No need to keep beating a dead horse; also, you're really playing armchair survivalist here, please stick to making posts about things you know instead of just tearing down other people's ideas.
> 
> @backpacker420 please upload a profile picture and fill out your profile details if you want to keep making posts here in the message board.


i'll just go elsewhere, thought this was a decent community but this faceplant guy proved otherwise.


----------



## Matt Derrick

backpacker420 said:


> i'll just go elsewhere, thought this was a decent community but this faceplant guy proved otherwise.



why does one person's opinon have to be a reflection on the entire community? why don't you try growing some thicker skin and acting like an adult?


----------



## backpacker420

Matt Derrick said:


> why does one person's opinon have to be a reflection on the entire community? why don't you try growing some thicker skin and acting like an adult?


i'm acting like an adult, i've been nothing but nice since i been here, shared over 200 books worth of knowledge. just to be disrespected for no reason. has nothing to do with having thick skin. i'm just sick of having to deal with these kind of people that get a bug up their ass for no reason and take it out on others


----------



## Matt Derrick

backpacker420 said:


> i'm acting like an adult, i've been nothing but nice since i been here, shared over 200 books worth of knowledge. just to be disrespected for no reason. has nothing to do with having thick skin. i'm just sick of having to deal with these kind of people that get a bug up their ass for no reason and take it out on others



so you're going to hold an entire community of people responsible for one person's comments? sounds very mature.

you know there's an ignore function here, right?

https://squattheplanet.com/members/faceplant.23824/ignore


----------



## Deleted member 125

backpacker420 said:


> i understand you weren't trying to be a prick as i hope you understand i wasn't trying to be in my reply to you.



No offense taken, I just wanted others who may have been interested to have a little more info since yer original post didn't go into very many details.


----------



## Phuen

I agree with op's sentiment. Straight up mocking someone's thread without a detailed explanation should just be removed - the poster given a warning in private. (This isn't the same as disagreeing in a detailed argued manner, which is always useful criticism.)

Bad management does reflect on this community.

I've spent seasons outdoors, partially bushcrafting. By far the worst enemy is boredom, so I can sympathize with op looking for easy companionship. I'd be tempted to say, "Have you tried doing this for a week, before you do a whole season?" But in reality I like to jump into things too, and it's really not that complicated. And having a quick exit-strategy is simple, too. 

(Edited for clarification and context.)


----------



## Deleted member 125

Phuen said:


> I have to wonder why the admin allows trashy comments in here. Straight up mocking someone's thread without a detailed explanation should just be removed - the poster given a warning in private.
> 
> Bad management does reflect on this community.



Thank you for yer opinion on what should and should not be allowed on stp. Perhaps next time you could send someone a message in private as to not post off topic things. At least @Faceplant had a opinion, you just kinda wanted to tell people to not voice theirs and added dick all to the thread. A 2 minute skim of yer post history is pretty reveling and makes me think that the time I've used typing this reply to you could of been better used catching my own farts in jars. If you had a legitimate complaint we would love to hear it, the user who's comment wasn't well received was publicly warned, and then stopped. What more could you possibly ask for? 

I'm terribly sorry you feel that way about how "management" reflects on this community.


----------



## Deleted member 23824

Phuen, I will leave this thread alone - but I feel that StP is a big enough, and open - minded enough place that dissenting opinions can and should have a voice. We shouldn’t only tolerate people who agree with our own point of view, should we?


----------



## Joe Btfsplk

backpacker420 wrote:

"you don't know too much about driving semi. when a driver gets stuck in the snow during a storm you better know how to start a fire with wood shaving and ferrocerium rod or you will freeze to death when your truck runs out of gas"

How does a semi run out of gas? Semis use fuel, diesel fuel. If you put gasoline in the tanks, you'l l blowup the engine in minutes. Truck driving oogles refer to terms like "run out of gas". Ignorance. Immediately branded as dummies, fakers. Drove the things myself for a number of years; you don't even know the terminology. "Run out of fuel" is not synonymous with "Run out of gas."

Posts like this and I think, "This guy is sketchy". Besides, you would be an idiot if you burned wood shavings in your cab; totally insane. I don't think this post is anywhere near legit, just someones fantasy.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

7 DAYS, TOPS. THERES NO FUCKIN WAY I COULD SURVIVE IN THE WILD.

As far as I know, @Faceplant has worked hard most his life. He's achieved goals through practical application of skills learned through his lifetime. Through these experiences, he's gained a great deal of common sense. He's raised children and grandchildren. At times, @Faceplant has posted some excessively snide comments on STP that may be taken as shooting down an individuals hopes and dreams. But really, he's playing Devils advocate, which is healthy for radical ideas. So, when a presumably 20 old kid posts some off the wall adventure survivalist idea inviting other people from the internet to join him, it's easy to criticize such efforts. 

I just reread the opening post, it's littered with hints of inexperience. You can tell you have never truly "lived in the wild." Your probably a badass outdoors man who could hunt, fish, and whatever, but living in the wild full time? IS ALOT TO CHEW ON.

ARE YOU REALLY DOIN IT THOUGH? I by no means want to underestimate an individuals capabilities, because I know they can be great!!!


----------



## Shaggy Rogers

Brodiesel710 said:


> 7 DAYS, TOPS. THERES NO FUCKIN WAY I COULD SURVIVE IN THE WILD.
> 
> Yep, most people


----------

